# USA Archery Bows



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

I found an Olympic style recurve bow, and it says the brand is USA Archery. Now, is that the actual brand of the bow, or is USA Archery 
having them made by another company? If so, does anyone know who?

Does anyone have any information on these bows and if they are any good?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Is it this one?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/usa-archery-62-recurve-bow.html


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep, that is the right brand. Except the one I was looking at was the 66" one with the aluminum riser.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

The_Archer said:


> Yep, that is the right brand. Except the one I was looking at was the 66" one with the aluminum riser.


I've not seen this bow package before and I can't tell if Lancaster has an official sponsorship deal with USA Archery to rebrand a die cast aluminum W&W/SF (formerly KAP) Prostyle 24 riser with Samick Polaris limbs as a "USA Archery" Recurve. Both are made by Korean companies. Costs about the same as some of the beginner bows with wood handles such as the Samick Polaris--which is what the bow is roughly comparable to since those are the kind of limbs it uses--so it isn't a bad deal for what it is, a basic beginner bow that can accept accessories like a stabilizer, plunger and a sight. I'd say he bow is not meant for high draw weights--I can't find stats on it though, but I'd guess no more than 40 pound limbs max.

Keep in mind that while it looks a bit like a professional Olympic style bow and is probably fine as an entry level bow--certainly the kind we start students on--it uses bolt on limbs and not the ILF standard limbs that are used on intermediate and full on professional Olympic bows. That isn't necessarily an issue, depending on what you want to do with the bow.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

And here is a thread with people talking about the pros and cons of the Prostyle 24" riser (they refer to it as KAP which is from before W&W rebranded their KAP line as SF):

http://www.archery-interchange.net/f11/kap-pro-style-riser-anyone-cheap-but-cheerful-48893/


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay. Thanks a lot!


----------

